# Should i cut out milk for my protein shakes to get cut up??



## bigbill69 (May 15, 2012)

im 172 lbs about im having trouble getting these abs to really pop they are there but just not chisled yet i use milk for my protein shakes 2 times a day should i cut that out and use water???


----------



## country1911 (May 15, 2012)

Short answer, yes.  For the most part, lactose leads to bloat, plus you could probably lose the calories.  What is your diet like?


----------



## Goldenera (May 15, 2012)

I switched to the carnivor steak derived protein as well as an all egg protein. I almost always use water or almond milk. Im much leaner since dropping dairy and whey protein from my diet. However in lactose sensitive. I can eat a pizza but man do I pay for it!!

I leaned up a noticeable amount from switching to the carnivor and egg protein. Even my wife was like why are u so much leaner lately what did u do??  And she is an oblivious woman so u know I changed lol!

That said u should have no issue getting pretty lean with that amount of dairy. I'd look at other parts of your diet and training. I can get to 10% all abs showing with no cardio and with whey protein and dairy.


----------



## bigbill69 (May 15, 2012)

i dont really have a diet i say i eat either oatmeal or eggs wen i wake up then a protein shake i workout another shake then usually something for dinner if theres nothing ill get one of those chicken sandwhiches off the dollar menue sometimes i might eat some chips maybe 2 times a week


----------



## easymoneymike (May 15, 2012)

I would cut out the chips and crap from the dollar menu way before cutting milk.  They are a lot bigger of a problem than the milk is.


----------



## parsifal09 (May 15, 2012)

cut out the milk ,now


----------



## NoCode8511 (May 15, 2012)

easymoneymike said:


> I would cut out the chips and crap from the dollar menu way before cutting milk.  They are a lot bigger of a problem than the milk is.



This for sure... Get the diet in check before you take away the milk.


----------



## parsifal09 (May 15, 2012)

milk is as bad as anything whjen ur dieting

milk bloats me more than anything. lots of sugar in milk


----------



## Nasty81Nate (May 15, 2012)

I cut milk, and added liquid egg whites and water now


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

To get lean cut all protein drinks and dairy. Eat only whole food


----------



## bigbill69 (May 15, 2012)

all right thanks guys i just worked out and had my protein shake with water i will continue to do this and i will see if i notice a difference.this should be interesting i feel cutting out milk wont hurt any.Ive already cut out the penut butter i used to put jiffy in my shake after i worked out but i belive that made me a little chubby


----------



## Gorm (May 15, 2012)

Can anyone say anything about Raw Milk? I've started drinking that lately but with all the other shit I'm taking I can't single out the milk as helping yet (and I only use it once a day, 16 oz. protein shake for a meal replacement). I keep my calories in check still. Reason I ask is because many people with lactose intolerance can drink Raw Milk with no problem. And it's supposed to help you burn fat. I read that Bernarr Macfadden attributed his health and physique to drinking 1-3 liters a day of raw milk.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

Raw milk is great for you. Not for cutting. All natty pb isn't bad for cutting long as ur carbs are low


----------



## the_predator (May 15, 2012)

Got to agree with Pars. Milk does have a lot of sugar. I don't know about cutting it out completely though. Skim milk in moderation seems to be g2g for me. But to each, his own.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

Skim milk has more sugar, less fat and is processed and horrible for u. Raw milk and grass fed milk r the two best options


----------



## Merkaba (May 15, 2012)

bigbill69 said:


> i dont really have a diet i say i eat either oatmeal or eggs wen i wake up then a protein shake i workout another shake then usually something for dinner if theres nothing ill get one of those chicken sandwhiches off the dollar menue sometimes i might eat some chips maybe 2 times a week



lol...get serious.  Yet you're asking about milk?


----------



## Gorm (May 15, 2012)

Bigbill, look up "Pink Slime" on the internet and you will know why to never eat the chicken on dollar menus. Fast food beef is just as bad. 
If you absolutely have to eat something from a fast food restaurant, get the sandwich that is a grilled chicken breast- not breaded or deep fried or made from pink slime; the kind that actually looks like a piece of grilled chicken.


----------



## country1911 (May 16, 2012)

http://paleodietlifestyle.com/place-of-dairy-on-paleo-diet/ 

Here is a great article on why milk is bad for cutting.  I also agree that your diet is terrible and that a little milk is the least if your worries.

Also, read this:
 http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=2827939


----------



## malfeasance (May 16, 2012)

Read the nutrition label!  Lactose ends in "ose," which means it is sugar, just like fructose, sucrose, glucose, maltose, galactose, and cellulose.  Each cup contains 12g of sugar!  Two cups in a protein shake, twice a day, and you have ingested 48g of sugar!  Might as well mix your protein powder into Coca Cola.


----------



## malfeasance (May 16, 2012)

bigbill69 said:


> Ive already cut out the penut butter i used to put jiffy in my shake after i worked out but i belive that made me a little chubby


Again, read the label.  Read the ingredients - right after peanuts, what is next?  You guessed it, sugar!

Don't buy anything without reading the label, unless it is raw skinless boneless chicken breast.  Buy and eat as much of that as you want.  Bake it for 30 mins.  Three meals a day, plus eggs and oatmeal for breakfast.

Why isn't this in the diet section?


----------



## blergs. (May 16, 2012)

bigbill69 said:


> im 172 lbs about im having trouble getting these abs to really pop they are there but just not chisled yet i use milk for my protein shakes 2 times a day should i cut that out and use water???



NO, just get whey isolate (I like cold filtration)
 keep your protein up to help cut up and keep muscle.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 16, 2012)

as long as you are burning more calories than you eat, then it doesnt matter. In my opinion it can go both ways. Just keep in mind milk is mainly a casein protein, and will keep you fuller for longer, which might help you actually eat less and not binge eat! =)


----------



## indrox1 (May 16, 2012)

Arnold said it best, "Milk is for babies. When you grow up you drink beer."


----------



## tinyshrek (May 16, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> Arnold said it best, "Milk is for babies. When you grow up you drink beer."



Yes!!


----------



## overburdened (May 16, 2012)

bigbill69 said:


> i dont really have a diet i say i eat either oatmeal or eggs wen i wake up then a protein shake i workout another shake then usually something for dinner if theres nothing ill get one of those chicken sandwhiches off the dollar menue sometimes i might eat some chips maybe 2 times a week


LOL...good luck with leaning out... or gaining muscle ... pick up a book and read about diet.....you don't have the slightest idea of how to eat... your fatness is due to everything you eat, and lack of muscle is due to what you don't eat...you are relying on shakes as 90% of your protein intake.... it should be in the 30% range of total protein intake.. then you need veggies, clean carbs(yams, brown rice....)and good fats...
NOTHING LIKE WHAT YOU ARE EATING!!!!!


----------



## NVRBDR (May 16, 2012)

^^^second that, there is no substitute for whole food.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2012)

Paleo diet will get you lean as fuck.


----------



## RockShawn (May 17, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Paleo diet will get you lean as fuck.



I've been hearing more and more about this diet. Do you have a link to a good article you can share? I know I can google search it but that usually brings up all sorts of crap with the good. Original Author/ researcher would be cool.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 17, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Skim milk has more sugar, less fat and is processed and horrible for u. Raw milk and grass fed milk r the two best options


Cab you get it at your local gorcery store ? Does it just say no hormones added ?


----------



## Goldenera (May 22, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Cab you get it at your local gorcery store ? Does it just say no hormones added ?



Depends on your state. Raw milk is illegal in nv.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 23, 2012)

If you dont need the extra cals. you should cut out the milk.


----------



## bigbill69 (Jun 2, 2012)

alright ive cut out milk for about a week maybe more and so far i feel  a little better and not so bloated i started adding oats to my shake with water and ive been eating turkey and no fast food for about a week ive also not had pop in a week so i will see if this makes a difference.i also started doing cardio after my workout for about 20minutes.


----------



## bigsquirrel (Jun 5, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Depends on your state. Raw milk is illegal in nv.



isnt it crazy, the fda is screwed up, we shut all the farms down and now when food supplies get tainted you screw up a million people as opposed to a hundred thousand , all i know is raw milk is great


----------



## Buckeye Fan (Jun 5, 2012)

Whey isolate shakes are fine. Mix with water.


----------



## LAM (Jun 5, 2012)

milk while it is low GI is highly insulogenic (high insulin response with out ingesting a lot of sugar) that's why it's so effective to help when bulking.  it's also not needed, humans don't need milk at all to be healthy.


----------



## brockfort (Jun 6, 2012)

NoCode8511 said:


> This for sure... Get the diet in check before you take away the milk.



Absolutely this, hope ur using skim milk though... thought it should be said considering u are also eating chips and dollar menu items


----------

